
Site to discover livestreams and virtual events across all platforms - sthactv
http://stayhomeandchill.tv/
======
sthactv
With the huge increase in live virtual events during quarantine I figured it'd
be useful to organize them all in one place. Youtube, Instagram, Twitch and
Facebook are full everyday with livestreams hosted by DJs, dance teachers, art
teachers, etc. However, discovering that they exist and promoting them is
tougher than it should be.

My brother and I had some time on our hands for a side project to help people
quickly find live events they're interested in. Check it out and discover
what's going on live right now. Or if you're hosting an event, submit it to
the site. We also promote on ig: @sthactv

Any feedback is also greatly appreciated as we just started a few weeks ago.

[http://stayhomeandchill.tv/](http://stayhomeandchill.tv/)

